# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thổn thức quê hương Napoleon - Du lịch Pháp

## nguyetnt

- Không chỉ là vị vua lỗi lạc, tài ba và xuất chúng nhất trị vì ở nước Pháp mà còn là một trong những vị vua tài giỏi của nhân loại, đó là Napoleon. Tuy nhiên, không ai nghĩ rằng con người tài ba ấy có một quê hương xa xôi đất liền, nơi đó là đảo Corsica.






Hoàng đế Pháp Napoléon Bonaparte đã được sinh ra vào năm 1769 tại thủ phủ đảo Corsican là thị trấn Ajaccio. Lịch sử của hòn đảo này cũng lắm thăng trầm bởi ngày xưa xưa, hòn đảo là thuộc địa của Hy Lạp cổ đại sau đó cùng với hòn đảo Sardinia của Ý ngày nay là một tỉnh của đế chế La Mã. Tiếp đó, hòn đảo bị các thế lực các xâm chiếm bởi Vandals, Visigoth, Saracens… và tới năm 756 thì rơi vào tay của Đức giáo hoàng Stephen II, thời kỳ sức mạnh của giáo hoàng trị vì. Sau đó, các cuộc chiến tranh, xâm chiếm, vương quốc, suy tàn…cuối cùng hòn đảo thuộc chủ quyền của nước Pháp.














Nguồn: sotaydulich.com

----------


## nguyetnt

Bạn có biết hòn đảo Corsica được hình thành thông qua các vụ nổ núi lửa, và là hòn đảo núi lửa duy nhất ở Địa Trung Hải. Hòn đảo dài 183km và rộng nhất là 83km, tổng đường bờ biển của hòn đảo là ngót 1.000km với hơn 200 bãi tắm cực kỳ quyến rũ và đẹp. Trên đảo có đỉnh Monte Cinto là đỉnh cao nhất với độ cao 2.706m tạo thành dãi núi quanh đảo chiếm 2/3 diện tích. Hiện trạng hòn đảo còn 20% diện tích là rừng nguyên sinh với các khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên.

----------


## nguyetnt

Đảo Corsica là một trong những khu vực ở nước Pháp mà họ còn giữ được ngôn ngữ riêng biệt của mình giao tiếp hàng ngày, đó là thổ ngữ Corsican, ngôn từ có sự pha trộn liên kết chặt chữ với tiếng Ý hơn là tiếng Pháp. Tuy nhiên, từ khi trở thành lãnh thổ của Pháp, ngôn từ này dần dần trở nên ít người biết đến khi tiếng Pháp được sử dụng rộng rãi ở nơi đây. Ẩm thực ở đảo Corsica liên quan đến hải sản và các món đặc sản như Ficatellu, Coppa, Lonzu (món ăn làm từ thịt lợn Corsica).  Phô mai cũng khá ngon ở đây được là từ sữa dê hoặc cừu với các loại phô mai Brocciu, Casgiu Merzu… tất cả tạo nên dáng dấp ẩm thực đảo Corsica rất quyến rũ và hấp dẫn mang đậm phong cách Địa Trung Hải.














Thông tin:
-    Diện tích: 8.680km2
-    Thủ phủ: Ajaccio
-    Dân số: 302.000 dân
-    Đặc điểm: Hòn đảo nhìn trên cao như chiếc lá  với cuốn lá là bán đảo phía bắc

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn liên tưởng mấy phim hành động đóng ở đây

----------


## lunas2

những con sóng dữ dội thiệt

----------


## lovetravel

hùng vĩ thật

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Pháp thì quá tuyệt rồi

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đến châu Âu mà ko đến Pháp đúng là phí  :cuoi1:

----------

